# Giant Malaysian (sheild) mantis



## john_jb1 (Aug 7, 2007)

hey there, does anyone have any pictures of Giant Malaysian mantids including the giant malaysian sheild? I've looked threw the other posts - no luck. If you havn't any photo's of them, could you send me a link?

thanks

-john_jb1-


----------



## john_jb1 (Aug 7, 2007)

or any Tenodera and Archimantis would be great thanks.

-john_jb1-


----------

